# Grooms Cake



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Well i did it.. got married, but i did get to get my own cake made..  thought id share..


































rb


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome! Nice tootsie rolls


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

congrats man. wow I cant believe she went with it. that cake is sweet!!!


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

That's one hell of a cake man! Congrats!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Humidity looks a little high...

Congratulations.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

awesome cake man! 
Congrats bro!


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats Man. Awesome cake!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats on being married, and awesome cake!


----------



## yvettezm (Oct 14, 2012)

THAT'S an amazing looking cake...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats, Rusty! Sweet cake too!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

pretty fricken awesome, what kind of cake was it?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha. That's a cool cake. Congrats!


----------



## LordOfSpoon (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm acting kinda amazed she would go with it. My gf would probably flip.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats!!! Kick ass cake Bro!!!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.. and it was CHOCOLATE on CHOCOLATE... and it tasted as good as it looked..  

she even came w/ me to put in the final order for it... shes a good chick.. 

rb


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome cake and congrats on the wedding also


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

killer cake. You should have had them bake a Fuente Best seller into it and whoever gets the cigar in the cake gets a free box of cigars!!! Make it like that whole baby in the cake crap they do during Fat Tues! LOL
But it would probably have made the cake taste like crap and/or someone would have just eaten it and puked...which is never good at a wedding. Ok scrap my idea. Your cake was awesome! 
And congrats on getting married! Sounds like you landed an awesome lady.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats on getting hitched, that cake is awesome! I also noticed the LSU emblem.... also very cool!

GEAUX TIGERS....well at least there is always next year!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

chris1360 said:


> Congrats on getting hitched, that cake is awesome! I also noticed the LSU emblem.... also very cool!
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS....well at least there is always next year!


BLASPHEMY.... University of Louisiana Lafayette.. The Ragin Cajuns..

But i will take it as an honest mistake and not curse ur name.. :dude:

rb


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Super sweet cake! I love the idea (and would love a slice of chocolate and chocolate!)

The next question is: What stogie were you burning in the last pic to celebrate?


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Super sweet cake! I love the idea (and would love a slice of chocolate and chocolate!)
> 
> The next question is: What stogie were you burning in the last pic to celebrate?


Didnt go anything too wild.. put the flame to a Tatuaje Miami ... its to top of my list these days..

and in Cabo had a Partagas Limited Edition something or other ... SOLID full body cigar.

rb


----------

